# South Jetty Friday (need 2)



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Going tomorrow (Friday) to the South Jetties. Room for 2. [email protected] Coming from Spring. PM me if interested. 23' walkaround.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey did u go fishing at all this Friday? We were looking at going tomorrow.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep we sure did. Look at the fishing report I just posted.


----------

